

IDEO: Good Stories Make Good Brands. Here's 4 Tips and 7 Examples - hariis
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662388/using-stories-as-cultural-currency?partner=homepage_newsletter

======
hariis
Has anyone made any good stories about their web apps? Any examples of those
that have?

~~~
cliffkuang
Hm. That's an interesting question. No sure, but I do think that web app
design can almost tell a story--for example, there's the super elegant
TeuxDeux (<http://teuxdeux.com/>) It doesn't tell a story per se, but the
choices of typeface and color and layout definitely speak to a very specific
audience in a fairly unique way.

